

Trying to make UML Useful: The Story behind Architexa - vineet
http://www.venturecafe.net/2011/03/founder-interview-vineet-sinha/

======
aidenn0
The 'UML' in the title almost kept me from clicking. However, diagraming what
code actually does is way more useful than diagrmaing up-front (as stated in
the article) so this is actually quite interestin.

~~~
vineet
Glad to hear you find what we do as interesting.

Would love to hear what part of our stuff do you think is the most promising.

------
vineet
I am the founder of Architexa. You can find us here:
<http://www.architexa.com/>

Looking forward to hearing your thoughts about what we do.

------
chernevik
Is Python support on the roadmap?

~~~
vineet
We have been toying with ideas like Python support, but so far have not
thought about it seriously.

What kind of diagrams do you need? What situations are you in?

